# Bouygues : forfait Iphone vs Neo 2



## Jice81 (28 Avril 2009)

Bonjour 

Je désire me renouveler mon abonnement chez BT en prenant un Iphone.
Je regarde les forfaits dispo pour bénéficier d'un remboursement de 50.
J'hésite entre les f*orfaits Iphone 2h + illimité à* partir de 21h30 à 44,90 et le *forfait Néo 2 2 heures* à 40,90

La seule différence que je vois entre les 2 forfaits (à part le prix ) c'est les sms illimités. Est-ce que c'est tout ou y a-t-il des fonctions supplémentaires avec le forfait iphone?

Merci de m'éclairer


----------



## Goobii (28 Avril 2009)

Jice81 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je désire me renouveler mon abonnement chez BT en prenant un Iphone.
> Je regarde les forfaits dispo pour bénéficier d'un remboursement de 50.
> ...



Mis à part les SMS Illimités il y a aussi le quota des données WEB qui est de 2Go pour le forfait iPhone et de 500Mo pour le NEO.2.. J'espère avoir répondu à ta question...


----------



## Jice81 (28 Avril 2009)

J'imagine que 500 Mo, ça doit être un peu juste...

En tous cas, merci d'avoir répondu


----------



## Goobii (28 Avril 2009)

Jice81 a dit:


> J'imagine que 500 Mo, ça doit être un peu juste...
> 
> En tous cas, merci d'avoir répondu



Oui 500 Mo c'est très très juste ! Et bon tu auras en plus le Visual Voice Mail, quand disponible  
 de rien pour la réponse c'est fait pour cela les forums


----------



## daphone (1 Mai 2009)

J'ai jamais réussi a dépasser les 150mo par mois avec mon iphone...pourtant j'utilise mon iphone edge en internet tous les jours...


----------



## miko974 (3 Mai 2009)

Je crois d'ailleurs que 500mo / mois c'est le quota pratiqués chez sfr et orange pour leurs forfais iphone.


----------



## Willi_am (4 Mai 2009)

Oui, mais quand on a depasser cette limite que ce passe til ? Pas moyen de revenir en arrière ?


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2009)

Une fois dépassé, la vitesse est bridée, mais l'accès au net est toujours présent et cela se réinitialise chaque mois. Donc pas de soucis.


----------



## dou.rose (8 Mai 2009)

Salut à tous, pour un réengagement sur 24 mois
- Le prix du neo 2 , 2h est de 34,90 (avec la TV, 20SMS, appels illimité à partir de 21h30 et donc une limitation en DL à 500Mo?)
- Le prix d'un forfait iphone 2h, est de 37,90 (sans le TV??, avec SMS illimités, pas d'appels illimité, et une DL limitée à 2Go)
Est-ce bien cela?


----------



## dou.rose (8 Mai 2009)

L'utilisation de la téléphonie par IP, des streaming (Radios ou vidéos) n'est pas autorisée en 3G, l'est-elle en Wifi (pour utiliser skype? par ex. , ainsi skype ne serait pas dispo en 3G si j'ai tout compris?)
Tout ceci est quand même flou...


----------



## julienmarie (13 Mai 2009)

Le forfait iPhone 2h (le mien) c'est: 44,90 (SMS,internet(2Go) ,mails en illimité + les appels de 21h30 à 6h du mat' illimités! la TV sera de la partie courant l'été)



dou.rose a dit:


> Salut à tous, pour un réengagement sur 24 mois
> - Le prix du neo 2 , 2h est de 34,90 (avec la TV, 20SMS, appels illimité à partir de 21h30 et donc une limitation en DL à 500Mo?)
> - Le prix d'un forfait iphone 2h, est de 37,90 (sans le TV??, avec SMS illimités, pas d'appels illimité, et une DL limitée à 2Go)
> Est-ce bien cela?


----------

